# DPP update 4.12.60 for R5 is available



## Joe Subolefsky (Jul 30, 2020)

Canon has updated DPP for the R5 and I would assume the R6. Just open DPP click where it says Digital Photo Professional then click check for updates. 
I’ve used DPP as my raw converter for years and much prefer the results over Adobe. Especially as you get in the higher iso range I find the files much cleaner and appealing.


----------



## docfrance (Jul 31, 2020)

What are you experiencing for processing time (batch) mode for these photos with DPP? I started with a set last night (40 shots) and after making adjustments and sending them to batch processing, it took over an hour to complete the set on a Windows i7 (10th Gen) with 16GB Ram


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 31, 2020)

docfrance said:


> What are you experiencing for processing time (batch) mode for these photos with DPP? I started with a set last night (40 shots) and after making adjustments and sending them to batch processing, it took over an hour to complete the set on a Windows i7 (10th Gen) with 16GB Ram



About 40 seconds per photo on a 2015 imac with an i7 cpu.

Edit: that's for RP and M6II RAWs, not R5/R6 RAWS.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 31, 2020)

Wow - everyone is right. I downloaded some samples off DPReview and ran them through the batch to test. I have an older system and these files bog it down in a way that older RAWs did not. Seems to be about a minute and a half per photo(!) on average - put in perspective, even 5DSR files process in about half that time!!

Anyway, interesting that even people with faster systems are experiencing longer processing times. Is something up?


----------



## HenryL (Aug 1, 2020)

On a 2015 iMac, i7, 32GB RAM, DPP is essentially unusable. Can't cull...after the initial dozen or so images, it really begins to bog down and lag between images can get upwards of 15-20 seconds. When trying to make minor adjustments (brightness, white balance, contrast, etc), it takes 3-5 seconds after each slider adjustment. 

Even on M6 MkII and older 5D MkIV files, it behaves this way. Files are on internal SSD - if I keep them on my Thunderbolt drive forget it. Lightroom, ON1, Capture One Pro, DXO...none of them perform this bad. For the R5, until my main apps are updated, I downloaded a 90 trial of Photo Mechanic to download from the card and cull. Then running DNG converter to handle only a few keepers in C1 or Lightroom. A bit cumbersome but still faster than DPP lol.


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

The last time I had to use DPP is with the launch of the 5D4, and I#ve sworn I will do anything to not have to use it anymore. Maybe my R5 being delayed is a blessing in disguise and C1 will have support by then.


----------

